# Este ano de 2011 meteorologicamente foi...



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2011 às 14:02)

Já está na hora de fazermos um resumo do ano 2011..

Então, no Montijo foi basicamente assim:

*Janeiro* - Mês dentro da média na precipitação, temperaturas a rondar os *1* e os *18º*C.

*Fevereiro* - Mês mais chuvoso que Janeiro, acima da média a precipitação. Temperaturas a rondar os _*quase*_ negativos e os 20ºC.

*Março* - Dentro da média na chuva e temperaturas mínimas frias e máximas amenas.

**Abril *- Dias primaveris intervalados por belos episódios de precipitação e trovoada.

**Maio* -Muito semelhante a Abril com calor de Verão e bastante trovoada.

*Junho *- Quente no geral, com temperaturas ardentes no fim do mês, perto dos *40*ºC.

*Julho* - Mês extremamente seco, quente o quanto baste.

*Agosto* - Mês quente, mas não tão quente quanto esperado. Precipitação acima da média.

*Setembro *- Noites mais frescas, dias quentes. Alguma chuva.

*Outubro* - Noites frescas e dias quentes. com máximas perto dos anormais 35ºC.

**Novembro* - Chegou a frescura, com máximas em queda ( Finalmente ) e mínimas bastante frias ( abaixo dos 5ºC ).

*Dezembro* - Ainda não chegou ao fim, mas mês seco e bastante frio, com bastantes dias de nevoeiro e dias gélidos.

*Os meses a laranja são os que, para mim, foram os melhores meses do ano meteorológicamente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Dez 2011 às 15:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já está na hora de fazermos um resumo do ano 2011..
> 
> Então, no Montijo foi basicamente assim:
> 
> ...



André, não te enganaste a meter cor no mês de Dezembro? Não querias antes meter em Novembro, que foi em muitos locais o mais chuvoso do ano, e com vários eventos de vento?


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Dez 2011 às 15:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> André, não te enganaste a meter cor no mês de Dezembro? Não querias antes meter em Novembro, que foi em muitos locais o mais chuvoso do ano, e com vários eventos de vento?



Obrigado pelo reparo, já está corrigido.


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2011 às 16:25)

Este ano de 2011 foi particularmente fantástico a nível de Trovoadas, quase todos os meses tiveram pelo menos 1 dia de Trovoada, sendo que para mim os meses de Abril e Maio foram excelentes a esse nível.
 Destaco o dia 18 de Abril, dia em que 5 relâmpagos atingiram a cidade (algo que nunca tinha presenciado), de destacar também a Wall Cloud no dia 28 de Maio (salvo erro) que passou mesmo aqui e por momentos tive algum receio, pois levantou-se um grande vendaval que metia respeito e destaco também a Funnel Cloud (a única que vi em toda a minha vida) no dia 29 de Abril.
 Foi um ano muito quente, praticamente tivemos temperaturas de Verão desde Abril até finais de Outubro. Em termos de Frio admito que foi fraquinho, a mínima do ano não foi além dos +1.3ºC, pelo menos até hoje visto que ainda faltam 2 semanas até o ano terminar e só no dia 31 é que poderei fazer um balanço completo sobre esse assunto.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2011 às 15:22)

12 fotos de 2011:

Janeiro





Fevereiro




Março




Abril




Maio




Junho




Julho




Agosto




Setembro




Outubro




Novembro




Dezembro


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2011 às 16:51)

Dan disse:


> 12 fotos de 2011:
> 
> Janeiro
> 
> ...




Excelente retrospectiva Dan!

Davam um belo calendário!


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2011 às 19:00)

Que bela forma de rever 2011.
Excelentes Dan


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2011 às 22:42)

Muito bem escolhidas as fotos Dan


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2011 às 13:25)

Este ano foi...Abril/Maio e nada mais 

Reboleira, 29 de Abril de 2011






Queluz, 16 de Maio de 2011


----------



## meteo (24 Dez 2011 às 18:37)

Excelente ano meteorologicamente falando! Em termos de chuva e trovoadas tivemos vários meses bastante bons.Em termos de calor e sol Setembro,e Outubro foram fantásticos! Sem nortada,e calor foram meses de Verão no litoral Oeste.
Dezembro foi/está a ser muito seco,mas depois de um Novembro *genial* em termos de precipitação( O mês foi muito acima da média em termos de precipitação pelo menos em Oeiras ),granizada e trovoada(Não me lembro de um mês com tantos dias de trovoada) nem me queixo. Só não gostei do mês de Julho,com a sua nortada forte constante,sem ser frio,nem calor,nem chuva,nada de nada... 
De resto ano interessante


----------



## frederico (24 Dez 2011 às 18:41)

Aqui na zona de Tavira/Cacela o ano civil termina com precipitação acumulada ligeiramente acima da média (>600 mm) e temperatura média acima da média. Destaque para o mês de Março, um dos mais chuvosos dos últimos 30 anos, com perto de 200 mm acumulados na estação de Cacela. As acumulações de Março, Abril e Maio salvaram o ano; Outubro e Novembro tiveram precipitação dentro da média, tal como Setembro (choveu apenas num único dia). Fevereiro e Janeiro ficaram abaixo da média, pois passou tudo ao lado, ao largo do Golfo de Cádis. O Verão foi seco, tal como Dezembro.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 14:49)

YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2011 às 14:17)

Na Atalaia ( Anterior posto de observação ) os extremos do ano foram:

Mínima anual: *-0,8ºC*

Máxima anual: *38,9ºC*


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2011 às 13:02)

Vou partilhar os meus dados da Islândia que tive em 2011:

*Janeiro*: início gelado (entre -5ºC a -18ºC) mas extremamente seco (sem qualquer neve), no final do mês acima dos zero.
*Fevereiro*: bastante tempestades polares, vários blizzards alternados com dias de chuva, temperatura rondou os 0ºC
*Março*: mês bastante gelado, temperaturas a chegar aos -15ºC, neve acumulada aos 40cm, o final do mês bem acima dos zero
*Abril*: depois de ter chegado aos 10ºC ainda houve bastante neve durante o meio do mês
*Maio*: início primaveril com máximas a atingir 21ºC (anormalmente alto) para depois chegar perto dos zero e voltar a neve. De modo geral bastante seco e ventoso (o frio ventoso do final do mês foi bastante desastroso para a agricultura aqui)
*Junho*: neve rara no ínicio do mês (que caiu misturada com cinza da erupção vulcânica do Grimsvotn), o resto do mês foi mais típico de verão, com temperaturas a rondar os 15ºC
*Julho*: mês quente e anormalmente seco, houve até trovoadas algo que aqui é suposto ser muito raro. Máxima até 25ºC
*Agosto*: mês muito mais húmido e fresco, e inclusive geadas no final do mês!
*Setembro*: ínicio frio mas seco, e o resto do mês bem acima da média
*Outubro*: temperaturas acima da média e bastante precipitação
*Novembro*: temperaturas bastante acima da média (15ºC) para depois cair aos -15ºC no final do mês
*Dezembro*: mês extremamente frio e com muita neve, a chegar aos 75cm, totalmente abaixo de zero, atingiu várias vezes abaixo dos -15ºC e inclusivé -20ºC

Foi um ano muito interessante, com extremos de -20ºC e +25ºC. Com um janeiro muito seco, um maio igualmente muito seco e com extremos anormais (início muito quente e depois frio), um junho com neve raríssima, um verão seco e ameno, ocorrência de trovoadas (evento raro), um outono anormalmente quente e um dezembro anormalmente frio e com imensa neve.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Dez 2011 às 12:07)

Leiam, releiam, voltem a ler, imaginem, voltem a imaginar, fechem os olhos e sonhem, enfim ... deliciem-se com este ano meteorológico islandês, mês a mês ... GELO, NEVE, FRIO, TROVOADAS, BLIZZARDS, 75 cm NEVE, CALOR ANORMAL, NEVE EM JUNHO, CINZAS VULCÂNICAS, DEPRESSÕES CAVADAS, ... desculpem as letras grandes, mas ... é bom demais para viver in loco ! Felizardo Irpsit !


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2011 às 13:49)

Para mim foi um ano mau em todos os aspectos até em termos meteorológicos!! tenho dito...


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2011 às 18:20)

miguel disse:


> Para mim foi um ano mau em todos os aspectos até em termos meteorológicos!! tenho dito...



Também acho que 2011 não foi um ano famoso em termo meteorológicos, o que salvou em parte o Ano foram as interessantes trovoadas na primavera, de resto fraquinho, vulgar sem nada de especial

Não posso falar muito do Outono, porque durante esta estação não estiver presente em Portugal...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2011 às 19:17)

Este ano de 2011 meteorologicamente foi...

LINDO, mas só entre 27 e 30 de Abril.  

De resto...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 19:21)

Lightning disse:


> Este ano de 2011 meteorologicamente foi...
> 
> LINDO, mas só entre 27 e 30 de Abril.
> 
> De resto...



Não te esqueças de Maio...

Também foi um escelente mês, desde chuva a trovoada.E calor.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2011 às 19:34)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não te esqueças de Maio...
> 
> Também foi um escelente mês, desde chuva a trovoada.E calor.



Pronto. E Maio também.


----------



## meteo (30 Dez 2011 às 22:11)

Lightning disse:


> Pronto. E Maio também.



E Novembro?
Ah e em Agosto em muitos sitios tivemos trovoada e boa chuvinha. Só se olha para o negativo...


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2011 às 15:07)

meteo disse:


> E Novembro?
> Ah e em Agosto em muitos sitios tivemos trovoada e boa chuvinha. Só se olha para o negativo...



Pronto. E Novembro e Agosto também.


----------

